# Altima 2000 GXE Alternator



## Ajwilson (Feb 21, 2012)

I need a new Altima 2000 GXE alternator. I'm told I need the model numbers. But if there is any other info and suggestions for how to look for the appropriate alternator, I'm all ears.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just tell them you have a gex, gle or se and dont worry about it. unless they mean something else... im not understanding why they need it.


----------



## Ajwilson (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm getting the alternator switched out by a friend. So i was wanting to order the part myself.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah then it shouldnt matter. just throw a code out to them.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I looked the alternator up and its just a 100 amp alternator for all models. I'd check for a blown fuse 1st in the lamp circuit before replacing the alternator . The blown fuse can cause a no charge condition on these cars. 
If it is the alternator I'd go to another parts place instead of where they asked for extra info . I looked at several websites for listings and the only thing that varied was brands of alternators and prices.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They only used one alternator for 2000 Altimas. Nissan part number was 23100-0Z400. Nissan reman units are tend to be far more reliable than aftermarket reman alternators.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't trust cheap remans . I work in a GM shop and we usually go for original , Remy , Bosch or Beck-Arnley . Have tried a few other off brand remans and had issues . Remy remans a lot for the Advance parts chain now and we've had excellent results with those . Have only had a couple bad in five years of using them in our dealership for used cars. They are part of the old Delco-Remy and are sometimes doing better than our OE GM remans in some models. 
GM and the present Delco has farmed out more of its remans to other companies now and its often reboxed products from other parts companies now.
I can often order Delco brand remans for any make car but it takes longer . It used to be worth it back when the quality was good but has started to decline in past 10 years.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i had 2 alternators, right off the shelf, test bad at an auto zone once. they never even left the store. lol. fwiw though, the warranty cant be beat at an auto zone and its nation-wide to boot. cant really do that with a dealer bought alternator. not to mention, most people cant afford or dont want to pay the dealers price for a quality piece.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Have seen lots of bad Autozone electrical parts. Would only use name brand ignition stuff from them . No alternators or starters . Had one customer replace 4 starters from them before getting a factory one when we had over a foot of snow and he only could do DIY if outside. I will buy gaskets , fluids and car care stuff there but little else. Advance , Federated or Napa seem to have better quality parts as a whole. O'reillys recently opened several places nearby and they seem to have quality between the ranges but the personel seem to be bottom of the barrel at most . 
I have online ordering accounts at work for Advance and Federated , so I get stuff from them regularly with little issue, trust the majority of what they sell.


----------

